# French Taurus Pocket Watch



## Facettor (Oct 31, 2016)

Trying to get some information on the history of the company that made my Taurus pocket watch. It is marked "France" on its face and back. Has a screw on back. The face also has "antichoc, 17 Rubios.

My problem is: the word "taurus" tends to bring up endless stuff on the bull.

I find nothing on a maker of Taurus watches. I assume it is a name used by a maker of a different name.

Can someone provide some clarity


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Try with just a few key words and in different order. I used "watch French Taurus" in google.

Good luck

Julian


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Firstly, do not get confused by the 15-year old Taurus Watch Company - an Australian based internet-only firm producing high-durability watches for workmen and other professionals engaged in rugged pursuits.

Secondly, take a look at the following webpage: http://mb.nawcc.org/showthread.php?107451-Any-Identification-Of-This-Taurus-Lever

The NAWCC thread is a bit confusing but it does have some useful information and a number of pictures of a Taurus pocket watch. The information provided about Aubry Freres seems to relate to pocket watches branded "Taurus" used rather than the movements in Taurus watches, and if this is the case then you will have a short history of Taurus watches. As for the movement in your pocket watch, it may well be by Vogt, and your watch is almost certainly early twentieth century in date, probably from the 1900-1930 period, and is likely to be mid-range in quality. I would suggest that your watch was made for export, and if you look at the NWECC thread, you will see that Aubry Brothers supplied various export markets with complete watches.

I hope this is useful. I am just finishing up my time slot on a library computer and so I haven't got time to delve deeper into the history of Taurus branded watches at the moment. I will see what else appears here after my post, and if there is a need for me to look further into Taurus then I will endeavour to do so.


----------

